# Spiders



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You have some very venomous snake's but little is said about your spider's so here's a chance to tell a story or two about the Brown recluse or maybe the Back widow!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not certain but I may have been bit yesterday by a recluse...sure hoping it was another type. I was not able to catch it afterwards.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian if you were don't bugger around go and have someone look at it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

They both go pop under foot. Thats all i got to say bout that!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am aware second hand of the dangers. Met a guy who was recovering from a recluse bite to his hand last year at a nursing home. He had lost part of his fore arm and wrist, the skin and deeper roted away.

What happened to me. I was out spraying poisen ivy in a woods. Lots of wood laying about and twice I was bit on the neck chest region. It was a spider and after knocking it off I could not find it. It was not all that large so I could not be sure. It hurt like a bee sting but stop fairly quickly. I have been keeping an eye on that area and nothing to report. I would have been to the hospital asap at the first sign of anything abnormal on my neck.

When I lived in Colorado one of my room mates had a black widow he kept as a pet. He found it at a job site. We fed it bugs it was deadly to them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> They both go pop under foot. Thats all i got to say bout that!


Not a fan then Rodney! I have to say after all the discussions I've had with you guys over snakes.... spiders are a different kettle of fish! I'm not scared but they do make me nervous! The big poisonous ones!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of the tell tale signs of a black widow bite is giggling. I've seen them in shoes that were left on the stoop overnite and in doorways. I patrol my properties on a regular basis looking for them and other pests at night with a flashlight as I do not like spraying insecticides unless there is no other way to control them. One way to distinguish a web as a back widows is the thickness of the strands, they are very heavy and very sticky.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you find many Don? I wouldn't be laughing about it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I killed a fairly big one last night, it was on my neighbors house right at ground level.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So that was a female then?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would assume, she was very plump. Her hourglass wasn't very red though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The males are tiny compared to the females.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Noticeably smaller yes.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We now have a species of the widow family over here that have come in on imported goods.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How widespread are they Matt?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure Don I'll have to look into that.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

At any given time I probably have 30 or 40 Black Widows living in and around my barn. They like to build their webs under stuff in dark areas. Between the spiders, scorpions, wasps, centipedes, killer bees and rattlesnakes around here, you gotta be careful where you stick your fingers.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I was bit on the hand several years back and apparently they don't bother me much. The bite are eventually got about as big around as a quater and was kind of gross. I went to the doctor and they really didn't worry about it much as it wasn't puffed up and huge like most people get. They told me that some people just don't react to them like most do. It took about 3 months to heal up all the way and for about 3 years after that a red spot would come and go where the bite was.

On the flip side I have a friend in southern Missouri that was just bit by some kind of spider yesterday and spent the better part of the night in the emergency room. I will see if he can get me some pictures. They said that if the big lump on the side of his neck doesn't start getting smaller that they will have to lance it and possibly place a drain tube. He is currently on anti-biotics and doesn't have a fever. They said when he gets a fever is when he really needs to start worrying.

Luckily around here we don't have scorpios or killer bees. we do have our fare share of snakes but rattlesnakes are generally found few and far between. The biggest pest that we have around here are trespassers and theifs which I consider to be part of the snake population.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Best wishes to your friend Jason, I hope he's ok. So you were bitten by a recluse spider!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> At any given time I probably have 30 or 40 Black Widows living in and around my barn. They like to build their webs under stuff in dark areas. Between the spiders, scorpions, wasps, centipedes, killer bees and rattlesnakes around here, you gotta be careful where you stick your fingers.


My wifes says OMG where do you live ! I know if we lived there...she would have me out hunting them down







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And the ones in Texas are B I G but I'm sure the eastern variety are smarter







(Thought you heard the last of that didn't you!!)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes we have the black (back) widow here also, the hobbo spider bite is worse then the recluse!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We have lots of black widows around here but none of us have ever been bitten by one. About 18 years ago we were buying a used modular home and we were underneath getting it ready to be moved and I was bitten. The next day I started to feel sick and by the following day we decided I needed to go to the emergency room, I had a lump on my leg about the size of an orange that hurt very bad and was running a fever of 104 degrees. They gave me some type of IV and within a couple of days it had cleared up. The doctor thoght I had been bitten by a brown recluse but was not sure. We never saw the spider that bit me we could just see the spot where I was bitten.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Rick hobbo spider? I'll have to look that one up.

I'm glad all turned out well for you Ruger.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobo_spider

A nice little chap!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Another import !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

All I can say is that we do not have any of those dangerous animals around. All we have is mosiquto, white socks, no see mums, wolves bears and that sort of thing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> white socks, no see mums.


What are they knapper?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen those hobo spiders around here. Didn't know they were so poisonous. My brother-in-law was bitten by a brown recluse couple years back and lost several inches of muscle on his stomach. He was in the hospital for weeks. Scary stuff !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I trust he's ok now Tom?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom...where did your brother bump into a recluse ?

Knapper those that do have are a plain ol pain.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He's fine just missing muscle and has a horrible scar. Got bit at our old house south of Detroit. Seen them alot rehabbing the house. Kinda scary.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Best wishes to your friend Jason, I hope he's ok. So you were bitten by a recluse spider!?


Yes I was bitten by a brown recluse. Apparently my body doesn't react to them very much at all or at least that is what they told me. It was confirmed to be a recluse though.

I am going to check in no my friend today and will keep you guys posted. I want pictures no matter how gross they are.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> And the ones in Texas are B I G but I'm sure the eastern variety are smarter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones out west just run you down and bite. Just like the ones in Danny's barn or was it Rodney's ? Either way you can saddle em up and ride em.

Here in the east they are like politicians they lay in wait and bite you in the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* when you are not looking. I would rather see em comming and shoot em dead.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I am going to check in no my friend today and will keep you guys posted. I want pictures no matter how gross they are.










Thats just what the poor bugger needs! You turning up snapping away!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should take some really good aromatic food to eat in front of him also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And a couple of beers to wash it down with!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are pissers.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We're not the one with the camera!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good point

Jason...you taking your video cam also ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

white socks are a small fly that actually have white feet, no see mums are very small biting bugs that leave a red spot with a darker red spot in the middle, I have never seen them but have gotten many bites from them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I see knapper thank you for letting me know.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Biting insects are a pain..so are leaches.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Speaking of leeches, my wifes family is a pain too


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Speaking of leeches, my wifes family is a pain too










she doesn't read this does she!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Blood suckers .... one way to cure that Don. No blood no leaches.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to catch up with my friend yet. He might be dodging me. He lives a few hours away so I am not going to go snapping any pictures. He will have to take them himself hahaha.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope he is ok...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up with my friend yet. He might be dodging me. He lives a few hours away so I am not going to go snapping any pictures. He will have to take them himself hahaha.


You are true friend Jason!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

OK so I did catch up with him and everything is going ok. He said that the swelling is going down and the anti-biotics are working. no cutting needed yet. He said that he has a picture of it on facebook so I will try to find it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Strange thing...I was back on that job I told you about where I was bit twice....I was bit again and was not able to catch that bugger...differant location of the yard. I have not been bit in years and I show up there two times and get bit each time. Insecticide next time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> she doesn't read this does she!


She reads it and knows he truth.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well thats ok then.


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Here in Az we have the......
Apache Recluse - Loxosceles apachea
Arizona Recluse - Loxosceles arizonica
Desert Recluse - Loxosceles deserta
Grand Canyon Recluse - Loxosceles kaiba
Tucson Recluse - Loxosceles sabina
all cousins of the Brown Recluse

Brown Widow - Latrodectus geometricus
Western Black Widow - Latrodectus hesperus

never been bitten by a Widow, but have had a couple run ins with the Recluse, nasty painful sores.
Dale


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloody hell Dale are you sure thats all!







I bet they are!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And let's not forget Tarantulas ! There are 30 species of tarantulas in AZ alone. Their bite are not usually a medical emergency due to venom, people just freakout!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At the next insect fair I was thinking of getting one of these to see Roberta freakout!









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goliath_birdeater


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I think that would freak out Roberta !

Again...pay backs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh it would do the trick!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez and our biggest only gets to 7"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah they are impressive!


----------

